# To Ask or Not to Ask$



## shawana1282 (Jul 11, 2007)

I just became certified, do I ask for more money?


----------



## wpsmith4967 (Jul 11, 2007)

Absolutely.  You are certified now which comes with more responsibility and liability.


----------



## jshields (Jul 13, 2007)

Definately, you worked hard to get those credentials.  Your employer should be expecting to pay you an increased salary.  Some places already have pay rates in place for certified vs. non-certified coders.  If they don't agree you can show them a salary survey to back you up.  Good luck & Congratulations!!!


----------



## rchacki (Aug 6, 2007)

As a Coding Manager, I encourage my coders to become credentialed with the goal that there is higher salary potential.  However, I have established two job grades for coding positions in my department.  One is entry-level, which does not require certification and provides ongoing training.  The other is for experienced and/or CPC certified coders.  The job descriptions are different and with the higher pay must come more responsibility.


----------



## lancasters (Aug 6, 2007)

I noticed that you mentioned that you have non-certified coders. I have a dual certification and I am having a hard time findind work bc I am still an apprentice. What would you recommend for me to find a coding job that allows me to get experience while also having a coding position??


----------



## mstenochs (Aug 20, 2007)

You definately deserve a raise once you recieve your credentialling.


----------



## coder911 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, I agree with everyone here. You should ask - it definitely can't hurt. You now have hard evidence with your credentials that you can code correctly and efficiently. That's not an easy test to pass, and your employer should be aware of that.

Good luck


----------



## SusanMoore (Mar 1, 2008)

*cpc*

Encouraged to get cpc - no reimbursed for it


----------



## jifnif (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been coding for ten years and I am not certified.  I have just recently finished the ISP and will be testing in May.  I will not get a raise and have been discouraged from getting certified by my drs.  They do not want certified coders due to the cost of upkeeping certification?!  Also, they fear I would leave if certified.  I would say it couldn't hurt to ask for it.  With my drs, it would never happen.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 4, 2008)

When asking for a raise, be sure to tell them that you are now required to keep up with industry standards by having to obtain X number of CEUs per year.  This should help also!  Good luck!


----------

